# Clumber Park-Parking Advice



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We took the car into Clumber Park this morning,parked at the Carburton end on the verge near the wood barrier.We took the dog for a walk on a beautiful sunny and frosty morning.On our return we were approached by one of the National Trust wardens in his car hoping to extricate the £4.60 fee,he seemed quite disappointed when we produced our NT membership card.

He told us there has been a lot of car break-ins around this area by groups of youths coming through the woods on mopeds,apparently they usually break a side window,rifle through the vehicle for valuables and then make their escape back through the woods.To prove his point he showed us some recently smashed glass on the grass.

The warden suggested paying the fee and parking in the main car park near the lake for better security,good advice I think,£4.60 is a lot cheaper than paying for a new window.

Steve


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We are members of the National Trust and never had to pay to park in the main car park near the lake at Clumber. That's what the membership is for.

Pammy


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Pammy said:


> We are members of the National Trust and never had to pay to park in the main car park near the lake at Clumber. That's what the membership is for.
> 
> Pammy


We are also members of National Trust and whilst we have'nt been to Clumber Park yet, we have had to pay for parking at Tatton Park in Cheshire.

Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> We took the car into Clumber Park this morning,parked at the Carburton end on the verge near the wood barrier.We took the dog for a walk on a beautiful sunny and frosty morning.On our return we were approached by one of the National Trust wardens in his car hoping to extricate the £4.60 fee,he seemed quite disappointed when we produced our NT membership card.
> 
> He told us there has been a lot of car break-ins around this area by groups of youths coming through the woods on mopeds,apparently they usually break a side window,rifle through the vehicle for valuables and then make their escape back through the woods.To prove his point he showed us some recently smashed glass on the grass.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, thanks for above info, we will be very careful where we park if we visit Clumber in the future.

Dawn.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pammy said:


> We are members of the National Trust and never had to pay to park in the main car park near the lake at Clumber. That's what the membership is for.
> 
> Pammy


You are quite right, members do not have to pay for parking or entry to the park.
The point that the ranger was making was that nearly all the cars that had parked where I had parked, on the isolated outskirts of Clumber Park were non members who had done so to avoid paying the entrance fee.

Sharon


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Just been on National trust website and found out the following information.

Apparently Tatton Park is financed, administered and maintained by Cheshire County Council. NT members have free admission to house and gardens only apart from special events where there is a charge.

As for Clumber, there was no mention of free car parking for NT members. I have emailed them for clarification. Will let you know the outcome, if there is one! I do know that they have done a lot of renovations ie new walled kitchen garden so they must have to pay for it somehow. The Camping & Caravanning club had a campsite where the new walled garden is now but shut down a few years ago. Access to it was very tight. Lots of scrape marks on the walls!!

Also if you camp on the Caravan Club site at Clumber you get free admission to Clumber. The last time we went we just had to show our receipt. The campsite is about half a mile from the visitor centre though but a lovely walk all the same. Great for dogs. Just haven't got one although we do borrow our daughters occasionally.

Pammy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

As a regular visitor to Clumber Park, I am aware that visitors who are not members of the National trust tend to park away from the controlled zones to avoid the parking charges.

I also understand, although I have no first hand knowledge of this, and stand willing to be corrected, that it is a recommendation whilst staying on the CC site in Clumber Park, that valuables, eg satellite dishes, bikes are not left unattended.

The park also has a reputation, and again this hearsay, and I DEFINITELY have no knowledge of this, that the park is a nationally known centre for certain sexual practices  Don't know why I mentioned that, but people seem to mention it locally when you say you visit Clumber  

Having said this, I have been visiting the Park regularly for 50 years :roll: :roll: and will continue to do so. I have never had a problem in the park, we always park somewhere around the cricket pitch and please knock on the door if you see us. Its one of those rare vans with a Motorhomefacts sticker. I for one have never seen another van with them attached

Clumber Park is fabulous, visit and enjoy it

Geoff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

pammy

parking is free for NT members in Clumber, as is entrance to the walled gardens, church etc

Geoff


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

A bit off topic, but if I remember rightly I saw signs in the National Trust car parks around the Keswick area, saying parking there is no longer free for NT members, if this is correct and other places follow suit is it still worth joining the NT.

Anne


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Great for dogs. Just haven't got one although we do borrow our daughters occasionally. _

Pammy - apostrophe police here.

I am amused that you take your daughters for a walk rather than your daughter*'*s dog!!

Now wait for the real pedants to point out what would happen if you had two daughters with dogs that you take for a walk!


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Pippin

Sorry about the missed apostrophe. You wouldn't believe that I was a secretary from leaving school until retirement two years ago! The last few years working for the Education Department for Literary consultants!
Really embarrassed.  

Will have to make sure all my posts are grammatically correct in future. But it was late at night, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. :lol: 

Nice to know that car parking at Clumber is free.

Pammy


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

No doubt members of the NTrust have hand books. This book carries details of several NT owned car parks arround the country along with there Grid cordinates (GPS). Whilst walking the South West Coastal Path last year we made a considerable saving by useing the car parks to leave our car all day as part of our membership. Some of these car parks were near the beaches in Cornwall and were accesable with a motorhome (Be cautious though some of the roads into them were interestingly uneven). In spite of the fact that NT members have a windscreen sticker for their current years membership attendants are now demanding to see your actual card. The trust lost its trust when they discovered some members were joining and handing the sticker to non members who subsequently just had to try it on. Clumber your right its a good day out with a nice lake walk. So OK there is some talk about those who want to Bonk in the woods. Its a hell of big wood.
Chris


----------

